# Shop Fox Classic fence magnifying cursors



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Good morning,
A short while ago I bought a Shop Fox Classic fence.
I like the fence very much but I "hate" the magnifying cursors (I have two of them) as I can never get an exact reading with them; just moving my head ever so slightly changes the reading and the cut by as much as 1/8".
In addition the image/reading is distorted.
Does any one else has the same issue? 
What did do about it?
Were you able to find "normal" cursors for the this fence? 
Thanks for any help.
Bert


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Bert, I don 't have that fence (Ridgid 3650 here) but when I want "good" fence readsing I slip on my Optimizer magnifier. It works great for my older eyes. http://www.nextag.com/headband-magnifier/stores-html
This link leades to many different brands of headband style magnifiers. Hope you and others find this useful.
Larry


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

if you want a lexus, you gotta buy a lexus bert 

how about digital:
http://www.amazon.com/Wixey-WR700-Fence-Digital-Readout/dp/B001PTGBT4


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"if you want a lexus, you gotta buy a lexus bert" 
the fence is a lexus, one of the accessories give me trouble.
I bought a wixey for my planer and I never use it, I use my calipers instead.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Bert - Here's a link to a post by a guy who changed the cursor on his Shop Fox fence.
New-Shop-Fox-Classic-Cursors-w-pics


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

knotscott, thank you very much I found the same link a bit earlier this morning. 
This is exactly what I need to do.
A friend of mine is supposed to make 4 new riving knives for my saw after the original one went through the blade. 
He will make them with laser out a Stainless steel to be more rigid. 
He was supposed to make them almost one month ago but he is extremely busy so I am still waiting for them.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is my version of the new cursors:



















I took the original cursors, I cut them on the band saw then I glued a piece of Lexan.
I then scribed a line with a scribing knife. 
Et voila: a much easier and more accurate reading.


----------

